

Show HN: I'm biking across the US; this is the journal I'm keeping. - jobeirne
http://ahadventure.us/logs.html

======
swhopkins
Wow that looks amazing. I just moved out of Knoxville, so reading about your
day there made me miss it a bit.

A few years ago, a buddy and I biked down the west coast, and it was probably
the best thing I've ever done. I noticed you guys arent planning any rest days
- we did the same thing, and I think it was a mistake. Towards the end of the
trip, both of our knees were really starting to hurt, but we just pushed on. I
was still getting pains in them for another year or so after the trip.
Something to watch out for.

~~~
jobeirne
Yeah, we didn't initially budget in any rest days, but their necessity became
apparent quickly. We've actually taken a rest day in Memphis and Bolivar, TN
so far.

Besides, what's the fun in blowing everything by? Thanks for reading.

